# Whats the ONE animal you couldn't keep?



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

I think mine would be *Spiders*, I have the up most respect for them, and I find them utterly fascinating and love looking at photos, but they just scare the crap out of me! :gasp::gasp::gasp:

Whats the one animal you just couldn't keep?


----------



## gary1621 (Apr 28, 2009)

I love my furries... but hamsters, i just dont like them.


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

primates, no matter how good an enclousure etc i gave them i wouldnt feel right keeping them.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

rodent eating snakes I have recently discovered...my poor pets!

Actually most animals that eat mammals...im not keen on the dead stuff in my house!


----------



## mckim7 (Jul 8, 2009)

spiders and all the insects you keep YUK!


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

mckim7 said:


> spiders and all the insects you keep YUK!


me personally...but I only have 8 tarantulas now...lol


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

gary1621 said:


> I love my furries... but hamsters, i just dont like them.


I like hamsters, but I don't think I would ever keep one again, they are the spawn of Satan :devil: I can't remember how many times I have been bitten by Hammies :lol2:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

ambyglam said:


> me personally...but I only have 8 tarantulas now...lol


:gasp: Do you handle them all? I have never held a Spider

I have a totally irrational fear of them, even the smallest of spiders sends me into a sweat fest, by BF got annoyed at me, as I wouldn't go upstairs as their was a spider hanging :lol2: I think it's when they glide down their web with all the legs splayed out, that's what freaks me out :lol2:

I do love the look of Cobalt Blues! I find them visually stunning!


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm torn between snakes and spiders, I dislike them equally!!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Spiders or anything insect like ! :bash:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

G'pigs????

What the point!!

Marina


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Lol...


----------



## peterspets (Dec 17, 2009)

*re. what pet?*

A Baleonoptera Musculus, too big.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Another human - FAR too demanding :lol2::lol2::lol2: and can you imagine the size of enclusure, food bills & vet bills :whistling2::2thumb:


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Children! They are noisey and smelly at both end :whistling2:
ok being serious...
Higher primates. Cant stand them. Remind me of children...

Kat


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Rabbits... 

I had more injuries from rabbits on my animal course than I did from any other animal! They just sit there looking cute and fluffy.. and don't do anything for me.. 

Think they know I look at them as snake food! 


Although there was this one rabbit one time... Looked like something out of Alice in Wonderland. A pink eyed white one, with a fluffy 'mane' around it's face.. I was tempted... :whistling2:


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Cavies. utterly pointless. Also, rabbits. though I have two, they are more hard work than the rest of my animals put together >.< once they pass on I will never get anymore. (don't take that to mean that I dont love my bunnies, or dont try to care for them properly- i just resent how time consuming they are compared to my other pets.)


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

spiders... or frogs/toads... have a totally unexplainable fear of both! always been scared of spiders... use 2 love frogs now i see 1 and i freak out... was cutting grass last summer one hopped out from by the fence i jumped across garden like a loon screaming lol then shut myself inside till mum moved it :blush:


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

Umm.. i dont like rats lol if they didnt have the bald segmented tail then maybe lol, their tails just creep me out!
I dont think i would keep inverts, i find them visually stunning but naaa lol


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Parrots! They frighten the living crap out of me! However I have told Rie she can have one one day.....

Chameleons.......I just dont like them

Tortoises.......as above

Pugs..............WHY!?


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

hmmmmm lions far too expensive for me lol:lol2:lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Skunks, love other peoples:flrt: but I just dont want a pet that is like a hyperactive toddler that never grows up


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

A lot of dog breeds, like Shih Tzus, Chihuahuas, etc. What's the point? 
I don't think there's a lot of animals I 'couldn't' keep. I love Birds, Dogs, Cats, Rabbits (especially Rabbits! They're nothing like most people make them out to be!), Hamsters, Mice/Rats, Gerbils, Degus, Chinchillas, small exotic rodents, Hedgehogs/Tenrecs, Snakes, Tarantulas, Primates, Snails, most other inverts, Guinea Pigs, Marsupials, Raccoons, Skunks, Coati's, Horses/Ponies, and so on. Maybe true Spiders - I don't like little/leggy Spiders, and some inverts like Crickets, Locusts etc. If we have Crickets and Locusts they're usally gassed and frozen before we feed them. :lol2:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> A lot of dog breeds, like Shih Tzus, Chihuahuas, etc. What's the point?


I have two chihuahuas and when I go round to my friends house that has 2 big dogs I feel the same way as you do about small dogs!


----------



## blue92 (Aug 2, 2009)

Snakes. i think they are amazing and beautiful, but i physically couldnt feed them. not if you payed me. im not scared of them, not at all, but i couldnt deal with the feeding them rodents part. i keep rats and i love them so i just couldnt do it. and Spiders of any kind. im just so petrified of them. a friend put his Tarantula on my face while i was sleeping once and ive been scared of them ever since. waking up to that isnt the nicest thing ever lol.


----------



## georgiex (Aug 19, 2009)

i would keep any animal i have got 60 snakes all different types,30 mice ,7 hamsters lots o cats 1 dog fish 3 kids lol BUT NO SPIDERS


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

*Rabbits*

and guinea pigs--boreing!!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

Twiglet said:


> Children! They are noisey and smelly at both end :whistling2:


That just about sums it up for me to :lol2:

I would never ever keep a spider or birds. I'm scared witless of spiders, and just do not get birds. They fly and poo everywhere and make one hell of a racket. Also not an insect fan.

Small furries do it for me :2thumb: Totally love my rabbits, and anything else cute and furry for that matter x


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

*Id*

rather have a child than keep a rabbit or guinea pig :whistling2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Fast, venomous arboreal snakes.
A single dog on its own (a pair or more, yes. A single one NO.)
Not interested in the vast majority of rodents.
Wouldn't want primates.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Fast, venomous arboreal snakes.
> A single dog on its own (a pair or more, yes. A single one NO.)
> Not interested in the vast majority of rodents.
> Wouldn't want primates.


I'm with Ssthisto on this one,definitely fast venomous arboreal snakes:gasp:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ambyglam said:


> I have two chihuahuas and when I go round to my friends house that has 2 big dogs I feel the same way as you do about small dogs!


I wasn't talking specifically of small dogs. I meant all dogs in general who have no 'reason'. I love Border, Jack Russel and Patterdale Terriers, they're all relatively small. I only really like Working and sporting breeds, sorta like British Bull Dogs... They are notorious for various breathing issues, and their Brachycephaly has no reason. A lot (if not most) small breeds are bred purely on looks, Pugs are a prime example, they're heads/faces are stupidly extreme for no reason other then that's how people want them. Besides, too many people with small dogs molly cuddle them, carry them around in hand bags, teach them stupid things, dress them up, and they curse the owners of big dogs when it's their bloody dogs causing the fuss/arguments between dogs if/when their dogs get out. :bash:


----------



## tylerk46 (Feb 17, 2009)

*,,,,*

CATS!!1 they make me sneeze  lol


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Twiglet said:


> Children! They are noisey and smelly at both end :whistling2:
> ok being serious...
> Higher primates. Cant stand them. Remind me of children...
> 
> Kat


:lol2:


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

anything birdlike, that has to be caged ( a big no no to me ) most "exotic mammals" (skunks etc) Guinea Pigs (if you want a rabbit, get a rabbit, if you want a rat get a rat...g'pigs are pointless noisees) Scorpions, Beetles, Centipedes, anything that has poison/venom enough to kill me, anything big enough to kill me


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Kerriebaby said:


> anything birdlike, that has to be caged ( a big no no to me ) most "exotic mammals" (skunks etc) Guinea Pigs (if you want a rabbit, get a rabbit, if you want a rat get a rat...g'pigs are pointless noisees) Scorpions, Beetles, Centipedes, anything that has poison/venom enough to kill me, anything big enough to kill me


Yes I couldn't keep anything that could kill me in one bite! I wouldn't be able to sleep at night LOL.


----------



## Dixie19 (Oct 5, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> I wasn't talking specifically of small dogs. I meant all dogs in general who have no 'reason'. I love Border, Jack Russel and Patterdale Terriers, they're all relatively small. I only really like Working and sporting breeds, sorta like British Bull Dogs... They are notorious for various breathing issues, and their Brachycephaly has no reason. A lot (if not most) small breeds are bred purely on looks, Pugs are a prime example, they're heads/faces are stupidly extreme for no reason other then that's how people want them. Besides, too many people with small dogs molly cuddle them, carry them around in hand bags, teach them stupid things, dress them up, and they curse the owners of big dogs when it's their bloody dogs causing the fuss/arguments between dogs if/when their dogs get out. :bash:


Completely agree with you on this one, the K.C. Reg has ruined plenty of good useful working breeds to something thats meant to sit still and look pretty. Bred for money and looks with known genetic problems. Mass inbreeding occurs to keep these breeds to the K.C.'s standard which serves no purpose other than damaging the dogs health, same goes to crufts.......cant stand it. :devil:


----------



## Dixie19 (Oct 5, 2009)

A cat, completely pointless animals that shit in everyones garden apart from there own and keep all the songbirds away or kills them, Not enough responsible cat owners out there.


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Children...I would rather own a lion without a cage. 

Don't get me wrong I do love kids but....
1) They moan/whinge ALL the bloody time. Animals do not!
2) They demand you to play stupid games with them like dollies..Animals do not! 
3) Kids have really irritating voices...theyyyyyy alwwayyssssssss feeellllll the neeeeeeeed to draggggggg on thereeeeeeeeee worddddddssssss whennnnnnnn theyyyyyyyy wantttttttttt somethingggggggggg!

Shall i go on?


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

> A cat, completely pointless animals that shit in everyones garden apart from there own and keep all the songbirds away or kills them, Not enough responsible cat owners out there.


Thats why I keep my cats inside... 



> Yes I couldn't keep anything that could kill me in one bite! I wouldn't be able to sleep at night LOL.


This is a sensible statement and is EXACTLY why I would never keep a pet Brazil Nut. 



Pinkchi said:


> I would never ever keep a spider or birds. I'm scared witless of spiders, and just do not get birds. They fly and poo everywhere and make one hell of a racket.


You just summed up twiglets' best qualities...!
Here is the little sh*t machine:









I think elephants would be worse on the poo front... although I guess they don't fly so perhaps twiglet still has the edge...

Kat


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha that made me laugh; little sh*t machine LOL...


----------



## hephev (Jan 12, 2010)

Don't agree about the cats. We have 4 and they are amazing. We use litter trays for them and our neighbours love them too. Our ginger girl even likes to play in their Astin martin and they don't mind!!
People who let their dogs crap on the pavement and don't clear up are worse. The cat doesn't know better, the dogs owner does!!!
To answer the question- I wouldn't want to keep spiders, am petrified of them!!!! And my husband isn't keen on frogs/toads.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Cheeky-x said:


> Children...I would rather own a lion without a cage.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I do love kids but....
> 1) They moan/whinge ALL the bloody time. Animals do not!
> ...


I second this. No kids for me. They drive me absolutely insane if I have to spend more than 15 minutes at a time with them! LOL. Also would not keep:

Beetles. Something about the shiny shells just make me want to puke.
Millipedes and centipedes. Because there's no goddamned need to have so many legs.
Scorpions. Less a fear of being stung, more a fear of the big shiny shell and the scary looking claws. OK so most inverts.
Cockatoos...except maybe galah cockatoos. Beautiful birds but I could never ever deal with the neediness and the noise! My tiels are noisy enough lol!

ETA, more than one. O well.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Cheeky-x said:


> Children...I would rather own a lion without a cage.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I do love kids but....
> 1) They moan/whinge ALL the bloody time. Animals do not!
> ...


Sounds a bit like our Parrot though really. :lol2:


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

Rum_Kitty said:


> I second this. No kids for me. They drive me absolutely insane if I have to spend more than 15 minutes at a time with them! LOL. Also would not keep:


 
15 minutes? I can't even do 5! They drive me absolutly bonkers! Our neighbours have 2 young kids about 3 and 4 and I swear all they do is scream and shout its sooo annoying! And I hate going places like to eat or something and people go in with like 60 unruly kids running riot :bash: I could just slap them!

I find animals soo much better. I keep telling my mum that the rabbits are her grankids :lol2: 

I don't get the deal with spiders/bugs/insects/birds though. Mealworms and stuff you use to feed things with I don't have a problem with though i'm not keen on crickets. Birds do my nut in so noisy and poo and feathers everywhere and they don't do anything and I hate spiders. Snakes i'm not too keen on but I like them if they don't bite. Iguanas I don't get either. Beautiful but messy, smelly and huge!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

Twiglet said:


> You just summed up twiglets' best qualities...!
> Here is the little sh*t machine:
> image
> Kat


He doesn't look like a Twiglet to me? Not brown and no nobbly bits? :whistling2:
Birds look cool I could just never have one (and wouldn't want them)
Fair play to people that do though, you must spend forever following them with a wet cloth


----------



## AeonFLux (Apr 6, 2009)

I think for me it would have to be birds! 

I also wouldn't have insects....i dont mind spiders but other insects freak me out a little bit :blush:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> I wasn't talking specifically of small dogs. I meant all dogs in general who have no 'reason'. I love Border, Jack Russel and Patterdale Terriers, they're all relatively small. I only really like Working and sporting breeds, sorta like British Bull Dogs... They are notorious for various breathing issues, and their Brachycephaly has no reason. A lot (if not most) small breeds are bred purely on looks, Pugs are a prime example, they're heads/faces are stupidly extreme for no reason other then that's how people want them. Besides, too many people with small dogs molly cuddle them, carry them around in hand bags, teach them stupid things, dress them up, and they curse the owners of big dogs when it's their bloody dogs causing the fuss/arguments between dogs if/when their dogs get out. :bash:


 Hmmm. I suppose if you didn't know I had chihuahuas, from reading my posts about rearing my own meat etc, you wouldn't think I was the sort of person to keep them. Their 'point' is that I can sit with one or more on my knee and pet them. I can't with the bigger dogs. Their 'job' is merely to be cute for me to fuss over. Never put one in a handbag and never dressed one up either. Mine are roughty toughty country chihuahuas who get muddy, climb up the straw stack, dig holes, eat whole carcase rabbit, etc.But they are still little chihuahuas.
Don't let the media stereotyping make you biased against them or their owners.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Spiders , They give me panic attacks and il lock my self in a room, Until someone comes down and gets it out :whistling2:
they are VILE


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Hmmm. I suppose if you didn't know I had chihuahuas, from reading my posts about rearing my own meat etc, you wouldn't think I was the sort of person to keep them. Their 'point' is that I can sit with one or more on my knee and pet them. I can't with the bigger dogs. Their 'job' is merely to be cute for me to fuss over. Never put one in a handbag and never dressed one up either. Mine are roughty toughty country chihuahuas who get muddy, climb up the straw stack, dig holes, eat whole carcase rabbit, etc.But they are still little chihuahuas.
> Don't let the media stereotyping make you biased against them or their owners.


As I said, I prefer (and always will, though I do like some 'lap pet' dogs, I have really fallen for the nature of West highland terriers) working and sporting breeds. Your dogs are the minority, not the majority, I'd have thought you of all people would have known that. Whilst we don't live in the sticks (far from it), we don't live in major towns and there is various arable farms and working farms around, but the sterotype for them around here is still the 'media stereotype' of stupid sized lap dogs with no regard as to their health and they're constantly carried about, dressed up, usually overweight, etc...


----------



## neerg (Dec 29, 2009)

Typical girl answer but spiders! :eek4:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I've got about 30 snakes right now, couple hundred tarantulas and spiders, scoprions etc etc....

I'd give anything a go, was never keen on hamsters as agree they are the spawn of satan but recently decided i don't really mind them that much.

One thing i'm never comfortable with having is the giant centipedes, they're cool yes but they are a bit nerving, especially as we had a 22cm one escape once, turned up in next doors house and got the boot, but i still don't really like having them in the house, more so than the adult Orange baboon T thats loose somewhere :whip:

As for something i can't keep, i guess a skunk, Macaw and P-Dog, 3 animals i'd adore to keep, but my dog makes it impossible as they hates any animal except other dogs  would like a cat to but thats deffo a no no...

Next year if we move house we're hoping to get a bigger place with a good sized garden and a big building out back for animals, so i can still hope and dream for now, but thats all it is right now...


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

FISH...... not that I dont like em or out they just keep dying on me.


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh and stick insects yukky they so well stick like. :whistling2:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

x Sarah x said:


> I've got about 30 snakes right now, couple hundred tarantulas and spiders, scoprions etc etc....
> 
> I'd give anything a go, was never keen on hamsters as agree they are the spawn of satan but recently decided i don't really mind them that much.
> 
> ...


WOW you have alot of animals, thats crazy! :2thumb:

OH MY GOD, I wouldn't be able to sleep if I knew a T was loose in my house, imagine waking up with it on your face LOL. scccaaaaryyy. :blush:


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

MissCat said:


> Cavies. utterly pointless. Also, rabbits. though I have two, they are more hard work than the rest of my animals put together >.< once they pass on I will never get anymore. (don't take that to mean that I dont love my bunnies, or dont try to care for them properly- i just resent how time consuming they are compared to my other pets.)


i have to say i agree - i have 4 rabbits, i adore them but wouldnt want anymore once these have passed due to the time constraints - my bunnies are 11, 12, 10 & 6.

however i also have three guinea pigs and they are harder than the bunnies as they are not toilet trained but seeing as they all live together its not as difficult to look after one hutch.

i tend to want pets that i haven't owned before, and if there is an animal i have a fear of i choose to spend time around them, getting to know the species and often own it until my fear is controlled or simply a respectful fear.

glutten for punishment i guess!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

a cat :?


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Sega (Dec 8, 2009)

Arachnids, insects and a fair few crustaceans, not a fear of them but just dont like them much. Decided I dont like apple snails now either after having a pair for a while in my tank, it was a pain clearing up eggs all the time, they would appear on the glass near my face doing their best face hugger impression and also made more mess than the fish.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

A spider. *shiver* I HATE them, I'm scared of them:blush:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Tommy123 said:


> A spider. *shiver* I HATE them, I'm scared of them:blush:


Me too :blush:


----------



## Love Pets (Nov 23, 2009)

Albino animals.None of them.
Animals that have more than 200 pounds.
Nosey ones(hoggie,erpeton tentaculum,fisher's cham,star nosed mole etc.)


----------



## beckyl92 (Aug 21, 2009)

a T.blondi :|


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

beckyl92 said:


> a T.blondi :|


:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Herpquest (Jul 18, 2008)

Evil, disease ridden, flea infested CATS! I hate 'em!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Herpquest said:


> Evil, disease ridden, flea infested CATS! I hate 'em!


:lol2: Awww cats aren't that bad


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Snakes - need my pets to be a bit more active!!!


----------



## deejay (Jun 20, 2009)

rats/cats i absolutely hate them with the passion, there the only thing!!!!


----------



## bigburms1983 (Dec 12, 2009)

*yuk*

slugs........yuk make me shiver just thinking about them minging little things


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> Parrots! They frighten the living crap out of me! However I have told Rie she can have one one day.....
> 
> Chameleons.......I just dont like them
> 
> ...


Oi missus! I have 4 parrots, a chameleon, 10 tortoises, & I would like a pug someday! 
:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't think there is any animal I couldn't keep, but there ar eanimals I wouldn't want to keep. I find things like stick insects pretty boring. I'm not a fan of snails. I don't particularly think I would keep some large breeds of dog.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Oi missus! I have 4 parrots, a chameleon, 10 tortoises, & I would like a pug someday!
> :lol2:



I love Chameleons :flrt:


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

xvickyx said:


> I think mine would be *Spiders*, I have the up most respect for them, and I find them utterly fascinating and love looking at photos, but they just scare the crap out of me! :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> Whats the one animal you just couldn't keep?


Ditto. Most insects creep me out. They're just horrible...

(That's my opinion, no-offense to any invert-keepers out there, just know that I wont ever come round to your house, ever!)


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

What's with the lack of Chihuahua love? I used to think there were crap until I met my mates one, they are the funniest dogs ever. They can even sit on my shoulder!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't tend to like Dogs who are small AND like being stepped on!


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

pet i just couldn't keep would have to be cats 

i like them but i wouldn't ever have them as a pet again my mother used to have loads i just hated all the furr and the smell of the cat litter trays and i don't think i would let them out because of the fear of them being run over so i would never have a cat. give me dogs rats snakes lizzards torts or anything other than a cat and i would be well happy. no offence to all the cat lovers out there :lol2:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Coincidence, eh?*



Bearnandos said:


> Snakes - need my pets to be a bit more active!!!


Just hijacking this thread for a mo....so, you are a gemologist, interested in herps and bonsai:whistling2:?

Oddly (well, I think so!!) I am interested in herps, well some mammals/insects too, I did my first year FGA (years back, didn`t take it further, was working for a retail jewellery outfit at the time and time didn`t allow for studies) and I now sell (to the trade).......bonsai, which I have little interest in:whistling2::whistling2:!!!

So, apologies and nowt to do with this thread, just a very nosy person when I am bored........:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Davethenosyone.


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

sharks and crocodilians. scary mofos.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Oi missus! I have 4 parrots, a chameleon, 10 tortoises, & I would like a pug someday!
> :lol2:


EEEEEEEEEEEURGH! Shuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun! :devil:

:lol2:


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

Couldn't have Cats.....I'm allergic to them (my Mum has them)....plus I have one that comes into my Garden and S:censor:ts......mind you saying that I have not seen it for a while! 

ok who ate it? :lol2:

Jingle Bells


----------



## JamieAldridge (Sep 5, 2009)

Spiders, Gorgeous Looking And Fasinating Things But Dont Think I Could Keep One In My Room Without Sleeping With One Eye Open


----------



## Tazer (Aug 10, 2009)

Rabbits, g.pigs, tortoises, I just find them borring. Infact, I find most small furries borring, except for rats, prairie dogs and meerkats. 

Sheep, after working with them as part of a corse, I never want to handle a live one again. 

Adult cattle, again after working with them, they are one of the few animals that make me nervous. Calves are great though.

Birds, just don't do it for me, no real reason, same with primates and cats...well, except for wild ones.

Human babies, screaming sh1t machines. Older children are sort of ok, as long as I can give them back.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Tazer said:


> Human babies, screaming sh1t machines. Older children are sort of ok, as long as I can give them back.


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: love it!!!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

small breeds of dogs, i have a mortal fear of them........i get the hudge urge to kick them and screem get that rat away from me.......reason for it.....i have been bitten, and 9/10 the larger dogs are better trained than the lap hounds. if you want somthing small to sit on your lap....get a bloomin cat! :lol2:

even though i have kept them. spiders...tarantulars no way...not again. my red rump scared the hell out of me, she was EVIL! :gasp:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I wonder what makes us all so diverse?? I think it's amazing that someone loves what another finds "boring"


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> I wonder what makes us all so diverse?? I think it's amazing that someone loves what another finds "boring"


I love all animals, I do like spiders, I find them amazing creatures and they fascinate me, just personally couldn't keep one hehe :devil:

I also find scorpions, mantis, snakes, lizards, all beautiful

One lizard I am loving at the moment is B&W Tegus :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

parrots coz im allergic . aaaannndd probably scorpions they dnt really do much for me, dnt mind them not scared but just seem a little pointless lol.


----------



## exoticskeepers (Dec 27, 2009)

bendigo said:


> primates, no matter how good an enclousure etc i gave them i wouldnt feel right keeping them.


 
Same here. Dont think most zoo's have sufficent enclosures so I know I couldnt provide something good enough for them


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

Any sort of primate, T's, and any small yappy dog eg: Chihuahuas. Ugh.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Loads of people thing of tortoises as being boring, but when they are educated about them, their care & keeping, they more often than not change their minds. Tortoises are great!

And Im pretty suprised at how many people here dislike Chihuahuas! Everyone who meets my Chihuahua, Lolly, fall in love with her. Well, apart from the big men (with small d***s) who play football on the park who say things like "he's got a rat on a lead ha ha ha...".


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Not a fan of small dogs. And I couldn't keep primates or most parrots.


----------



## seska (Feb 16, 2010)

Spiders are a big fear of mine can't even look at pictures of them so the spider section of the forum i will avoid (Sorry guy's i know they make good pets from what i've been told)

I totally respect snakes just don't think i could keep one.

And any new animal that i was interested in that after researching decided that no matter how much they fasinated me i would be totally out of my depth with keeping them.


----------



## Jonathan85 (Jul 23, 2008)

Centipedes are just about my least favourite creature ever,so I dont think I could ever keep one blehh.


----------



## Button12 (Nov 28, 2009)

id have to say small dogs, that or pigeons....not because im scared of them...i just dont like them. id love a raccoon though.


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

APH's must be the most annoying creature ever!

Sleep all day and do nothing but make a mess!


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

carpetman said:


> APH's must be the most annoying creature ever!
> 
> Sleep all day and do nothing but make a mess!


Sounds like a Royal Python :flrt:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Stavros88 said:


> Sounds like a Royal Python :flrt:


 
Naaa....they sleep all year lol!

Dave.


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

I personally couldn't keep a child.


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

strictly_scales said:


> I personally couldn't keep a child.


That to!

:lol2:


----------



## piercedboy17 (Apr 19, 2008)

Iguanas (or other big lizards)- as much as i would love one, i know i don't have the room for them. 

Rats because i would never replace the 3 i have previously. Sounds sad i know but they were amazing and i couldn't have anymore as they pass away far to quickly.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

I love iggys, but like you say I don't have the space needed for one, they are beautiful animals 

I also couldn't keep skunks, raccoons, meerkats etc, they just require more space than we can accommodate (IMO)


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Ewwwww to cockroaches - anything that can live for months without its head.....is the stuff of nightmares!!!!!!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Bearnandos said:


> Ewwwww to cockroaches - anything that can live for months without its head.....is the stuff of nightmares!!!!!!


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

I recently found out my overly dramatic fear of truantula's (terrible spelling!:lol2 i looked at a picture of one on the laptop, thought it moved, dropped the laptop and ran away screaming:lol2:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Daisyy said:


> I recently found out my overly dramatic fear of truantula's (terrible spelling!:lol2 i looked at a picture of one on the laptop, thought it moved, dropped the laptop and ran away screaming:lol2:


 What's wrong with these!? :gasp:
(warning spider pictures)
It's OK these one's don't move 


























a.versicolor (sling)








a.versicolor (adult)








Sweet eh?


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL, I love looking at T's but could never keep one.

I have a new found love for scorps though, I saw a desert hairy at a local rep shop and he came right up to the tub and said Hi LOL  he was so adorable is a strange way!!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Already said I hate tarantula's, but also centipedes, cockroaches, uck!
I don't mind scorps though.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

My plague said:


> What's wrong with these!? :gasp:
> (warning spider pictures)
> It's OK these one's don't move
> 
> ...


 
that was.. cruel haha 
i have to admit the blue one was quite cute xD


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes I love the fluffy baby spiders, think they are so cute! (in photos) hehe


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

bearded dragons. don't know why, they've just never ever appealed to me. oh and guinea pigs, much prefer rabbits.


----------



## snakefish (Jan 16, 2009)

stick insects freak me out..spiders and I agree with all primates..kinda feel funny about birds too..I just feel they should be free to fly kinda thing


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

horses scare me! Well the majority of them. Its not that i dont like them there i 2 in the field by us, i talk to them but i would never touch one lol! Its their teeth creeepy creeepy teeth lol


----------



## 13rainbeau (Oct 12, 2009)

I suppose i'd have to join in and say tarantula's well any sort of spider they make me run away!!!:blush:
Also i couldn't keep a scorpian. They scare me too!
Im a wuss when it comes to creepy crawlies...:blush:


----------



## sarahdilan (Feb 18, 2010)

My plague said:


> What's wrong with these!? :gasp:
> (warning spider pictures)
> It's OK these one's don't move
> 
> ...


wow - spiders make me shudder - but i never realised that tarantulas were so pretty and colourful. still wouldnt have one but i do appredciate them more


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

sarahdilan said:


> wow - spiders make me shudder - but i never realised that tarantulas were so pretty and colourful. still wouldnt have one but i do appredciate them more


:no1:


----------



## Harriette (Jan 10, 2010)

I can honestly say theres nothing i wouldnt keep loool ! Its just having the room for them all


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Harriette said:


> I can honestly say theres nothing i wouldnt keep loool ! Its just having the room for them all


There's always ways to make room hehe :lol2:


----------



## Harriette (Jan 10, 2010)

looll that is true im looking to get a King snake in the next couple of months and varity of geckos 

Xcuses any spelling mistakes but im at work and having to do a sneaky :devil:

loool


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool, look forward to seeing pics


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

spiders, or a pitbull, venomous animal


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

For me it would be Big Cats, there is no way I would possibly even consider keeping one of these!


----------



## Vikki123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely hamsters! 
I won't even let my daughter have one - so she's got a rat instead lol, much better pet :flrt:

I've got a friend who keeps leeches - wouldn't keep them either! (although I've got arachnids, cockroaches, millipedes and stick insects)

I do love reptiles though, got 11 snakes and 9 lizards at the moment :2thumb:


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

Big cats or primates I don't think it's right to keep them in small enclosures
Any dogs or cats that couldn't move or breathe freely
Anything venomous enough to kill me with one bite
That's about it really I don't mind insects or anything like that


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

primates....i dont like them, they do nothing for me what so ever
spiders, i'm terrified
insects (except stick insects or mantids), same reason as spiders

and sheep, because im terrified of them, especially lambs :bash:


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

any Invert not my thing


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Doogerie said:


> any Invert not my thing


I like to look @ them, but don't think I could keep any, apart from mantis, they are cool :2thumb:


----------



## Candice Michelle (Apr 17, 2010)

Spiders,Snakes or any other creature that has to eat other animals.
I once had a leopard Gecko but i couldn't deal with feeding it live crickets...


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

Primates or any large animal that shouldn't be caged in a backyard. Lions, bears.. That kind of thing


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

the one animal I wouldn't want to keep? ummm I dunno I like all of them! probably bears.


----------



## TomWallace (Nov 26, 2009)

*Naegleria Fowleri*

Naegleria Fowleri, perhaps stretching it as an animal but wouldn't be a good pet all the same.


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

xvickyx said:


> I think mine would be *Spiders*, I have the up most respect for them, and I find them utterly fascinating and love looking at photos, but they just scare the crap out of me! :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> Whats the one animal you just couldn't keep?


 
I agree, spiders are interesting but I just couldn't keep one! Im frightened to death of them! :lol2:


----------



## samtheman (Mar 26, 2010)

I think the only problem for a pet i would have keeping, is birds. In my opinion, birds should not be kept in small cages unless in special circumstances. I think they should all be outdoors in the free, open air. 

__________________________________________________ _____
1.1.0 Pogona vitticeps (Amber and Noddy the bearded dragons)
1.0.0 Weimaraner (Charlie the dog)


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

You could easily make the same equally valid argument for any pet. What gives a bird a special right to freedom over say, a reptile?


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Arachnids. Actually, make than any inverts. I know they can happily exist with no handling by humans but I'd contantly check to make sure it hadn't escaped. I'd be so paranoid, thinking I feel it crawling on me. *shudders*


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Centipedes. Oh Lordy, they're the stuff of nightmares!


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

cant think of anything....... ooo spiders......wait..... na i have 3 of those too. why i dont know...


----------



## Ch+Stewie (Sep 19, 2009)

WASPS!!! :devil:


----------



## Danbellini (Sep 29, 2008)

Any genus of 'true-spider'
i find tarantulas fascinating, house spiders irritating and 'true-spiders' feckin scary......


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Elephants, even though it would be good to bring up the population of Asian Elephants, there are just over 70 Ele's in the UK and I dont think we need more...

I dont beleive keeping Elephants is cruel, with the correct enclosure ofcourse, but we do not need more...


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Although, if I won the Euro-Millions, say 20 Million above.... :whistling2: I just might consider holding surplus male Ele's in the UK... :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Stacey010884 said:


> Arachnids. Actually, make than any inverts. I know they can happily exist with no handling by humans but I'd contantly check to make sure it hadn't escaped. I'd be so paranoid, thinking I feel it crawling on me. *shudders*


LOL thats what I would feel like, although I do find spiders very fascinating :blush:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Blue Whales..............my bath isn't big enough


----------



## sunarkus (May 3, 2009)

A Blue Whale , i think the tank you need maybe too large for my 2 bedroom flat.:mf_dribble:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Gerbils. Just ick little critters. They make a big stink and they drum their feet on the cage. Irritating as hell. Looked after my friends colony while she was away. Never again!

Also tarantulas. Nice to look at but have no interest in owning one myself. 

Hot snakes - stunning to look at but I probably would end up getting envenomated!

Crickets - my friends little girl loves her "pets". - Escapee food! She catches loose ones and looks after them. It is bad enough having them as food let alone having to love and care for the little blighters!


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Oi you, my jirds smell, bang their feet on the floor and climb all over me like Im a climbing frame, including my head, buts thats why I love them, so Eh!


----------



## witchyroo (Jan 27, 2010)

Spiders for me - I'm fine if they stay still but the moment they move I'm off. Dont mind anything else its just spiders


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Nix said:


> Crickets - my friends little girl loves her "pets". - Escapee food! She catches loose ones and looks after them. It is bad enough having them as food let alone having to love and care for the little blighters!


That made me laugh

Man I really don't get the lack of tortoise love in this place... Genuinely great pets with great personalities

And cats... I love mine to pieces... But then again they don't use a litter tray, just the garden, they don't kill, cos they were brought up without their mothers having being dumped at the cats protection as kittens, and I'm not allergic to them But not all are the same...

Spiders, scorpions or other inverts... creepy as anythin:S And mean feeders:O

Snakes, birds of prey, lizards or anything else that needs live/frozen/prekill food that resembles a pet:S God I'm such a veggie:S lol Uromastyx or that yeah

Rats, mice, gerbils(great pets btw!) and hamsters or anything else that doesn't have a considerable lifespan... I'm not a fan of death


----------



## lisa c (Feb 11, 2010)

Mice or rats. I'm fine with everything else but these give me the heeby jeebies!


----------



## scooterBarney69s (Nov 7, 2009)

fish. I wood eat em lol


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

A rhino or an elephant...

It's bad enough cleaning up after 2 dogs can you imagine the size of that shovel....:gasp:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Nix said:


> Hot snakes - stunning to look at but I probably would end up getting envenomated!


i know what you mean :lol2:, i find them fascinating to look at but the thought of one wrong move could cause some serious damage is quite off putting, i think i prefer the BIG snakes, though i'm tempted by gaboon vipers :flrt:


----------

